# Dewalt Power Bank



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi All,

Any of you know where I can find any info on setting up a system to recharge my Dewalt Power Station using solar panels. Thanks

https://www.dewalt.com/products/acc...n-jumpstarter-inverter-air-compressor/dxaeps2

Godspeed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Your title isn’t going to attract the right people. Use our search engine; there are many threads on solar power.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Without knowing the charging requirements (voltage and amps or watts), it's impossible to say.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought from the title Dewalt was getting into the power walls like the Tesla power wall. Sounded interesting. 

As for the topic. Nope, don't have anything to add.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What does the wall wart say?
I presume it's a DC input since you're charging a big battery in that thing to later charge other batteries.
It shouldn't be too hard to figure out what you need.

Read the tiny print on the part you plug into the wall, or sometimes it's on the unit itself right near the cord.
What is the "Input" voltage and amperage?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> What does the wall wart say?..........


If there is a wall wart. It may take straight 120vac and converts it to whatever it needs internally.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, I found the input specs. 120v/26watts or 12v/0.6a. I'm assuming you're not going to want to use an inverter and a battery bank to charge this thing with 120 volts, so I'll address the 12v input.

12 volts at 0.6a works out to 7.2 watts. So even a simple 15 watt solar panel with a basic PWM charge controller attached will work. If you wanna drop the change, get something like a Goal Zero. If you're stingy, head to Harbor Freight.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If there is a wall wart. It may take straight 120vac and converts it to whatever it needs internally.


It was converting it one way or another. Transformer at the plug or transformer in the body. Either way, the label would reveal it.
Looks like you found the specs, and it's an easy enough setup to get charging "off grid".
:vs_cool:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Two-star review rating. If you don't already own it, might be worth passing up. FWIW, I have a Rockpals 300W Power Station and it charges off a 100W solar panel.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, I found the input specs. 120v/26watts or 12v/0.6a. I'm assuming you're not going to want to use an inverter and a battery bank to charge this thing with 120 volts, so I'll address the 12v input.
> 
> 12 volts at 0.6a works out to 7.2 watts. So even a simple 15 watt solar panel with a basic PWM charge controller attached will work. If you wanna drop the change, get something like a Goal Zero. If you're stingy, head to Harbor Freight.


Hey, who are you calling stingy?!?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> Two-star review rating. If you don't already own it, might be worth passing up. FWIW, I have a Rockpals 300W Power Station and it charges off a 100W solar panel.


No complaints with the unit it works very well.

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Hey, who are you calling stingy?!?


Me. I'm probably the stingiest bastid on the planet.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Me. I'm probably the stingiest bastid on the planet.


I also prefer paying less rather than more. Doesn't that sound nicer than stingy? LOL


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I also prefer paying less rather than more. Doesn't that sound nicer than stingy? LOL


Not really. I'm a grumpy old curmudgeon. I like being a stingy bastid.


----------

